# Sadly trying to rehome my cat



## LuigiandPhoebe (May 10, 2020)

Hi there,

I hate that I’m here having to do this but my circumstances have changed to such a degree that I am unable to give Phoebe the home she needs.

Phoebe is a beautiful black and white cat, she is 4 years old. She is an indoor/outdoor cat and is microchipped and spayed. She is independent but also loves a cuddle! I’ve had her since she was 10 weeks old. She loves to play and can be quite chatty when she’s in the mood! She is scared of young children and other animals.

The ideal home for Phoebe would be a home with a small garden and no other pets or young children.

I’m in London but I will drive anywhere in the country to the right, forever home for her. I just really need to know she is going to be loved and looked after.

Please message me if you feel you might be the right person for her


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Please contact a rescue.


----------



## LuigiandPhoebe (May 10, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Please contact a rescue.


Hi,

Is it against forum rules to find a home privately?

Thanks


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LuigiandPhoebe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it against forum rules to find a home privately?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it is I'm afraid. A rescue is by far the safest way to find a good home for your cat as they will assess her an any potenial rescuers for suitability.


----------



## LuigiandPhoebe (May 10, 2020)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes it is I'm afraid. A rescue is by far the safest way to find a good home for your cat as they will assess her an any potenial rescuers for suitability.


Ok, thank you for the advice. I'll look into rescues in my area.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Much safer than on the internet with random strangers.

I hope they can help.

It might help to share your difficulties in keeping her on here as we might be able to suggest some solutions?


----------

